# Carrier/Bryant



## polarbearjacks (Dec 29, 2017)

Does anyone know if Carrier/Bryant have any recalls for ECM X13 fans.. we check static pressure on high and they come out great on TESP but we have blowers going out left and right other companies are saying they are having problems as well..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

